# hydraulic lift problems



## manfred (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello folks! 
My 3 point hitch hydraulic lift has started acting up. Was working real well then started to go down and would not lift for a few minutes. Then started working ok,
What can I do to head off whatever is fixing to happen to my lift? 
Fluid level looked a little high if anything.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Last time filter was change.
Is there a draft control might have slip.
Is there flow direction knob for hyd might have turn.
Does tractor have front end loader,if so check all hoses and connections for maybe sucking in air.


----------



## manfred (Dec 4, 2010)

I forgot to say .This is a 1949 Ferguson to-20.


----------

